# Hello from Surrey



## Surreymice (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi

My girlfriend and I have just purchased a house in Surrey and I am excited that I will be able to have pets after living in various flats etc preventing me from doing so.

We have decided that mice would be a great start. I have joined this site to further my knowledge and to also acquire some mice. From what I have seen on the site so far there seems to be a lot of nice helpful knowledgable posters on the forum.

Cheers
James


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! As you will find, this forum is tremendously helpful! 

P.S. I've lived in apartments before where "no pets" actually means "no cats or dogs." Sometimes you just have to ask the landlord and you'll find that small furries (who don't leave their cage and can't chew the furniture!) are fine.


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi 
:welcomeany


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi there!


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome James! You'll get loads of help here, I do!


----------

